# Homemade extreme vaporizer



## EugeneOregon (May 30, 2017)

This puppy produces a dense cloudy vapor and can fill a room with it pretty quick.

https://youtu.be/hiPbc_OzpDQ


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2017)

I use a vape exhale, not much different. exhale uses hot air and is well regulated on temp.


----------



## robertr (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks to be working great, nice job Eugene.


----------

